# ATMEL mikrokontrolleri >  Raspberry pi kontrolēt ardruino projektu

## dainisx

Gribu tīri teorētiski uzzināt, vai ir iespējams caur aveni pieslēgties Arduino projektam. Respektīvi uz Arduino bāzes ir granulu degļa smadzenes uztaisītas. Vēlētos to smadzeni regulēt arī attālināti caur netu. Netā meklēju, bet nesanāca tomēr atrast(iespējams ne tā meklēju). iespējams varbūt ir citi varianti, kā pieslēgties caur netu tam Arduino, un to vadīt???

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Viens variants - ir jau gatavi gan Arduino ar onboard ethernetu, gan ethernet shieldi.
Otrs variants ja gribi aveni - savieno vienu ar otru caur seriālo portu. Tas ir trīs savienojuma vadiņi un kodēšana.

----------


## dainisx

Nu tad man būs vēl viens, droši vien muļķīgs jautajums. Vai izmantojot šo ethernet shieldu es varu uzreiz redzēt web lapā to pašu, kas ir uz displeja tām smadzenēm(un to vadīt), vai arī man ir jākodē visa vadība no jauna ar tā izvadi uz web lapu. Ceru ka sapratāt, ko domāju.

----------


## JenertAndzins

būs jākodē, lai no nosūtītu un saņemtu komandas/datus caur neta shieldu. Arduino IDE man liekas līdzi jau nāca gatava bibliotēka un piemēri.

----------


## Powerons

Apskaties šo projektu
http://www.elfaforums.lv/threads/747...utomatizācija

Vari taisīt līdzīgi. Uz Raspberry uzliek Openhab mājas automatizācijas softu. Open hab atbalsta Modbus protokolu datu apmaiņai caur seriālo portu.
Arduino cik zinu arī ir Modbus atbalsts, tā kā var sajūgt arduino ar  vizuāli laba izskata Openhab uz raspberry

Redz kur demo
http://demo.openhab.org:9080/classicui
http://demo.openhab.org:9080/start/index

OpenHab
http://www.openhab.org/

 Es gan bilu lietojis versiju kas bija iepriekšējā pirms iznāca otrā versija. Tā bija samērā primitīva un var būt arī resusrsus mazāk rija.

----------


## korkis

tak arduino jau uzrādās kā virtuālais com ports caur usb, tā kā nevajadzētu būt problēmām, tie ethernet shieldi manuprāt ir dārgi un sarežģīti programmējami, lai gan neesmu viņus nekad lietojis.

----------


## JDat

> tak arduino jau uzrādās kā virtuālais com ports caur usb, tā kā nevajadzētu būt problēmām, tie ethernet shieldi manuprāt ir dārgi un sarežģīti programmējami, lai gan neesmu viņus nekad lietojis.


 Un tiešā veidā laist arduīnu internetā... Drošība+elementārs veids kā pārslogot ar paketēm no ārpasaules (hipotētiski).
Princips vienkārš: Raspberijs runā ar pasauli caur internetu, bet arduīni utml gadgeti (vienalga vai seriāls TX/RX, vai usb mikrene pa vidu, vai ethernet šields, bet šamie lai runā tikai ar Raspberiju, vai privātā tīklā ar rūteri. Piekļuve no ārpasaules gadgetiem var notiks caur SSH uz Network iekārtas (rūteris, raspberijs), vai arī gadgets sūta datus uz kaut kādu hostingu, kur tālāk hostinga serveris pieejams pasaules. Ceru ka domu sapratāt, pat ja izskaidrota virspusēji, neprecīzi un murgaini.

----------


## dainisx

> Un tiešā veidā laist arduīnu internetā... Drošība+elementārs veids kā pārslogot ar paketēm no ārpasaules (hipotētiski).
> Princips vienkārš: Raspberijs runā ar pasauli caur internetu, bet arduīni utml gadgeti (vienalga vai seriāls TX/RX, vai usb mikrene pa vidu, vai ethernet šields, bet šamie lai runā tikai ar Raspberiju, vai privātā tīklā ar rūteri. Piekļuve no ārpasaules gadgetiem var notiks caur SSH uz Network iekārtas (rūteris, raspberijs), vai arī gadgets sūta datus uz kaut kādu hostingu, kur tālāk hostinga serveris pieejams pasaules. Ceru ka domu sapratāt, pat ja izskaidrota virspusēji, neprecīzi un murgaini.


 Kā organizēt piekļuvi no ārpuses es uztaisīšu, tā nav problēma. Degļa ražotājs jau nedod ne kādu info par to kā ir saprogrammēts šis Arduino un visu vadības pribambasu(temperatūras sensori, liesmas sensori, motora vadiba, ventilatora vadiba, utt.) shēmu. Tāpēc gribēju zināt, vai ir kāda vismaz teorētiska iespēja šo vadību, ko redzu uz Arduino TFT displeja dabūt uz web risinājuma, ja nav tad nav, nāksies iztikt ar iespēju tikai attālināti ieslēgt/izslēgt degli(bet šajā gadījumā nav iespejams piemēram redzēt vai granulas ir aizdegušās, vai tikai norit aizdedzināšanas process, utt.)

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Paga, nopietni, Arduino ir reālā industriālā risinājumā? Tobiš, tur iekšā tiešām stāv Arduino plate? Ja nē, kā dēļ domā, ka tas vispār ir Arduino?

----------


## dainisx

> Paga, nopietni, Arduino ir reālā industriālā risinājumā? Tobiš, tur iekšā tiešām stāv Arduino plate? Ja nē, kā dēļ domā, ka tas vispār ir Arduino?


 Nu tas industrālais(pāri par 300 vienībām, pēc ražotāja teiktā, ir uzstādīts) risinājums ir tepat Latvijā būvēts. Par to, vai tas tiešām ir uz Arduino - gan ražotājs teica, gan pats pajaucu to kārbu vaļā kur tā smedzene ir. Ja ir interese varu iemest kādu bildi no tā brīnuma.

----------


## JenertAndzins

Ierīcē iekšā stāv arduino plate? Izklausās diezgan priekš priekš masveida ražošanas.

----------


## dainisx

> Ierīcē iekšā stāv arduino plate?


 Jip, Arduino

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Afigenna, šitā palaidušies, gatavā masveida produkcijā liek plati, kas paredzēta prototipa taisīšanai. Labprāt redzētu bildes ar to, kas tur sadarīts.

----------


## next

A kas?
Latvijaa tak industriaalas razhoshanas vispaar nav - mazizmeera maajamatnieciiba.
Tur taada arduiina iisti vietaa.
Un softs no opensource bibliotekaam sakompileejams.
Es ar taa taisiitu.

----------


## JenertAndzins

ne jau tas ka Arduino lieto, es ar tā darītu, bet tas, ka visa plate tur atstāta.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Nē, nu es jums abiem pilnīgi pierkītu, ja jau ir softs par brīvu (tur gan jāskata vai Arduino softu drīkst lietot komerciāliem mērķiem), protams, kā dēļ gan to nelietot? Bet ja ir atstāta pati PLATE, kas nozīmē, ka tā pat klāt vēl ir jāprojektē barošanas bloks, un perifērijas un tas jau tā pat būs uz citas plates (citu variantu negribu iedomāties). Un, nez, ja vien viņi nav izvēlējušies kādu no sarežģītākajiem Arduino, tad reāli paņemt un ieprojektēt Atmel proci vienā platē ar perifērijām un citām lietām, kuras tur vajadzīgas paņemot gatavu PSU plati tomēr nav ļoti darbietilpīgi.
Bet, OK, es, protams, varu kļūdīties un labprāt redzētu bildi.

----------


## marizo

Sākumā sapratu, ka tas kaut kāds autora DIY risinājums katlam  :: 
Pievienojos tiem, kas vēlas redzēt bildi.

Par tēmu - maz ticams, bet vai pa UART nenāk ārā kāda nebūt info / debug dati? Varbūt var ko izlobīt.

----------


## JenertAndzins

Varētu būt, ka caur portu nāk kkas jau ārā. Līdzīgi ir ar tosteriem(tur gan nav Arduīna) 
Autor, bildi studijā no priambambasa - vis grib redzēt  ::

----------


## JDat

Sākumam jautājums: Kas ir industriāli? Va industriāli skaitās, kad uztaisi vienu eksemplāru priekš mākslas projekta un atstāj publiskā vietā. Protams "industriāli" jāsalie, lai animāļi neko nesalauž un nesačakarē.

No otras puses. Seriālais katlam, kurš "industriāli" uztaisīts uz Arduino, pie tam tepat Letlandē (sorry patriotisms nebūs!). Uztaisa kjap ļap softu, tā lai strādā. Nafig tērēt laiku seriālim? Pietiek ka koderis aismirsis izņemt debug rindiņas līdzīgas šai:
Serial.print("Deglis: ");
Serial.println(degelstate);

utml.

Kādas komandas? Lieks vingrojums. Kodera laiks=development izmaksas. Letīšs-parastais iepisīs uz da jeb ko.

Kas attiecas uz autoru: Jau tur ir arduino (bilde parādīs), tad kur problēma pašam uzrakstīt savu versiju? Uztaisīsi vēl krutāk ne kā ražotājs. Tāpat pieliksi savas fīčas. Līdz ziemai vēl tālu. Vingrojam un izrādam savu kreativitāti.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

JDat, zinkā, katls tomēr nav mirgojoša gaismiņa, tur ir ko iespringt programmējot, it īpaši ja autors minēja TFT ekrānu. Tur būtu ko pacīnīties un es tomēr apšaubu, ka autoram tas būtu pa spēkam. Bet, jā, piekrītu, ka jāpamēģina paskatīt kas notiek seriālajā, ne vienam vien aparātam tā esmu ticis tuvāk pie problēmas.

----------


## dainisx

> JDat, zinkā, katls tomēr nav mirgojoša gaismiņa, tur ir ko iespringt programmējot, it īpaši ja autors minēja TFT ekrānu. Tur būtu ko pacīnīties un es tomēr apšaubu, ka autoram tas būtu pa spēkam. Bet, jā, piekrītu, ka jāpamēģina paskatīt kas notiek seriālajā, ne vienam vien aparātam tā esmu ticis tuvāk pie problēmas.


 Jātzīst šajā lauciņā man līdz nosaukumam "iesācējs" ļoti tāls ceļš ejams. Tikai tagad sāku interesēties, kas tie par zvēriem Arduino un Raspberry ir. Tāpēc jau arī ir šādi jautājumi. Bet nu nets jau pilns ir ar visādām pamācībām, tā ka sākšu pamazām burties tam visam cauri. Un sākumā vismaz atkārtot kādas pamācības. Tā ka, ja izdosies dabūt kaut mirgojošu diodi vai saslēgt releju, jau būs pilnas bikses ar laimi.

Bildes no tā zvēra būs šovakar. Sabildēšu un ielikšu apskatei. Jāsaka, ka pagaidām ar to degli esmu apmierināts - interese dzīts mēnesi padarbināju karstā ūdens sildīšanai.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Esi uz pareizā ceļa - Arduino un RPi ir īstās lietas ar kurām sākt.

----------


## Airis

> Tā ka, ja izdosies dabūt kaut mirgojošu diodi vai saslēgt releju, jau būs pilnas bikses ar laimi.


 Samērā vienkārši, kaut ko uztaisīt uz Arduino var izmantojot programmu FLProg (programma krievu valodā). Tas gan nav tas ceļš ko vajadzētu izvēlēties ja tiešām gribas iemācīties apgūt Arduino programmēšanu, jo FLProg ir tikai programma LAD, FBD shēmu zīmēšanai ar iespēju ģenerēt jau gatavu Arduino kodu.

Piemērs:
„Hello World” (13. izejas LED mirkšķināšana) shēma uz FLProg izskatās tā.

----------


## dainisx

Airis paldies. Izskatās, ka šī proga būs īstā ar ko sākt man darboties.
Te nu arī dažas bildes(sorry, kvalitāte kā jau ar telefonu)

----------


## next

A kas to uzparikti taisiijis?
Man domaat vinjiem noteikti vajag buut versija kas caur netu vadaama.
Varbuut vienkaarshi uzzvaniit un pajautaat.
Gan jau ka naudu gribees, bet vismaz uzzinaasi cik.

----------


## dainisx

It kā teica, ka strāda pie versijas caur GSM, bet nu kkas gļučij tajā pasākumā vēl joprojām, tāpēc arī cenu un laiku nesauc, kad būs peejams. Man jau vairāk gribētos uz web bāzeta risīinājuma to vadību redzēt.

----------


## JenertAndzins

nu, skaidrs! nekad nebiju ar ko šādu saskāries. Lai gan, ka tā padomā, ielikt lētu arduino klonu varētu būt pat vienkāršāk nekā taisīt spiesto plati.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Saproti, Andžiņ, Tu neesi strādājis pie mazsēriju ražošanas, pielāgot jau gatavu risinājumu, piemēram, Arduino, var būt stipri čakarīgāk kā uzprojektēt savu.  Un tas, ka jāsamaksā nedaudz vairāk bieži vien atsver lielu, lielu jāšanos. Otra lieta - paskaties kāds tai Arduino platei ir aizpildījums, tas ir pilnīgi nekāds, ir procis un tad celiņi, kas aiziet uz šajā risinājumā nevajadzīgiem konektoriem. Savā risinājumā to plati uztaisītu kādu vajag, ar vajadzīgajām perifērijām, kuras izvietotu kā pašam ērti, nebūtu jāpielāgojas kaut kam gatavam. Plus spiestās plates nemaz tik ļoti dārgi nemaksā.
--
Kopā risinājums izskatās visai briesmīgs, piemēram, kas ir tas konektors kastei no augšas? OK, vienalga kas tas ir, pa to var salīt iekšā ūdens. Vai tajā slaīt ūdens. Vadi iet pāri citām komponentēm, tas nav lamais stils, piemēram, ja būs jāmaina kāds no tiem relejiem tajā blokā tad būs grūti. Releju blokā prātīgāk būtu likt vienu garu spraužamu termināļi bloku. Ok, tas būtu dārgāk, bet ja tas bloks ir jāmaina, nebūtu iespējas kaut ko sajaukt slēdzot atpakaļ. Plus ja būtu viena plate, tad arī relejus uz tās pašas varētu likt.
Vēl viens jautājums, miglainajā bildē nevar saprast - *kā tie krāsainie vadiņi pie Arduino plates pievienoti?*

----------


## JenertAndzins

par to arī sākumā es domāju, ka plati savām vajadzībām būtu sakarīgāk taisīt - es pat savām ne massērijas vajadzībām tā daru. Jautājums vai šādi neiznāk lētāk, ja tika taisīts, kā aftars minēja, ap 200 gab? megas klonu pa 10 zaļajām naudiņām var atrast releju moduli pa 4 naudiņām. Plati sazīmēt sev mazākā sāpe, bet lai uzražotu tās man liekas diezgan liela summa sanāk (nezinu par ķīniešu cenām) + ja jālodē tas SMD procis pašam klāt - varētu būt galvassāpīte  ::  
Kā jau minēji, es ne ko masveidā taisījis neesmu, tikai spriedelēju + skatos kā lielajā dzīvē lietas notiek  ::  
Jautājums par vadiem man ar radās. vienīgais risinājums, kas man ienāca prātā, apakšā viņi ir pielodēti.

----------


## dainisx

> Vēl viens jautājums, miglainajā bildē nevar saprast - *kā tie krāsainie vadiņi pie Arduino plates pievienoti?*


 Vadiņi visi visur ir lodēti, neviena spraužama termināļa.

----------


## marizo

Skumīgi.. Pievienojos tiem, kas saka - šausmīgi. Tiešām vajadzēja jau nu PCB uztaisīt - ar kontrolleru, releju izejām, ieejām. Barošanas bloku gan var likt atsevišķu plati (jau gatavu), bet ne releju plati uz vadiem piekabināt.

Diez, softs ir tādā pašā līmenī?

----------


## sasasa

Laikam jau Latvijas tirgus ir tik mazs ka izdevīgāk šādi taisīt nelielus pasūtījumus.  Smuki nav , man arī vienmēr gribas lai ir pa smuko, bet reāli vai nu nav laiks vai nauda un rezultāts ir tāds kāds ir.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

> Vadiņi visi visur ir lodēti, neviena spraužama termināļa.


 Es ļoti cerēju, ka nebūs tā jāsaka, bet nu tas ir pilnigs pizģec. Nav komentāru. Nav brīnums, ka versijā ar GSMu "kaut kas gļukojot". Ja nu vienīgi, pasaki, lūdzu, kaut privāti, kas to kasti ir ražojis.
--
Andžiņ, es neonliedzu, ka skatoties tikai uz materiālu izmaksām var būt arī lētie boki no Ķīnas sanāk lētāk kā pašiem to visu taisīt. Bet par kādu cenu? Tici man, tos vadus lodēt ir DAUDZ čakarīgāk kā SMD proci pielodēt. Nē, nopienti, paskaties kaut kādas pamācības, paņem kādu vecu plati, patrenējies pāris reizes noņemt un uzlikt atpakaļ SMD mikroshēmas, sapratīsi, ka piešaujot roku ar lodāmuru to darīt nav neko grūti. SMD bloki sērijveidā gan montējas ar lodēšanas pastas metodi, kas montāžu padara vēl jo ātrāku un vienkāršāku. Pats esmu to darījis, visi materiāli ir brīvi pieejami. Vēl par to šausmu bloku - montējot kopā tādi nenostiprināti pielodēti vadi var viegli nolūzt, bloks nestrādās vai vēl sliktāk - tas var piesisties pie kāda 220V kontakta visu konstrukciju padarot vēl jo bīstamāku. Un remonts tādai "montāžai" ir vēl jo lielākas pakaļas sāpes, jo nevar tā vienkārši atraut konektorus un piespraust jaunai platei, jālodē nost un tad jādomā kas kur bija.
--
Man ir reāli kauns, ka Latvijā kas tāds tiek ražots. Bez maz derētu kauna tēma, kurā šādas bildes salikt. Man kaut kur vēl jābūt bildēm ar, ja nekļūdos, LLU izstrādātu siltumnīcu klimata monitoringa sistēmu, kura bija (ir?) uzstādīta kaut kādā dārzniecībā, kurā čoms gāja praksi. Nu, tur stāsts tāds pats kā te, kaut kāds Arduino, kurš apkarināts ar standarta moduļiem, ielikts kaut kādā nehermētiskā kastē, kaut kas aizliets ar karsto līmi, vadu ievadi nehermetizēti, veee, fuj. OK, prototips ir prototips, bet reāli "prodakšenā" pie klienta ir jāliek ne tikai funkcionējoša, bet arī glīta konstrukcija.

----------


## M_J

Jā, kaut ko tādu taisīt masveida tirgošanai ir stulbums. Tomēr nezinot vēsturi atturēšos priekšlaicīgi lamāt autoru. Diez vai sevi cienošs autors atļautos kaut ko tādu palaist tautiņās. Ticamāk, ka autors kaut kā nebūt uzlipināja vairāk vai mazāk strādājošu prototipu, bet pēc tam visdrīzāk naudas dēļ sanāca kašķis ar firmas direktoriņu rīkotājiņu, autors tika pasūtīts d..., bet firma ņēmās klonēt un pārdot prototipu. No otras puses - arī lielie brendi taisa tādus sūdus, ka maz neliekas. Nesaukšu konkrēti, tikai pateikšu ka ir tāds kantoris kura vārds sākas ar sie... un beidzas ar ...mens. Ilgstoši darbojoties auto elektronikas jomā, un redzot tās šausmas, ko tas kantoris tur ir tiražējis miljonos eksemplāru, gribas auto elektriķu mācību programmā iekļaut sekojošu pamācību: ja mašīnai ir riebīga, grūti atrodama elektronikas problēma, atrodiet komponentes ar šīs firmas uzrakstu - tas ievērojami paātrinās defekta atrašanu.

----------


## JDat

Varētu oponēt. Labāk lai ražo kaut vai līkus risinājumus, nevis neko neražo. Ja ražo līkus, tad pēc 100 gadiem kaut ko ieācīsies.

PS: man ir aizdomas ka zinu, kurš caļis outsourcē variantā projektēja. Uzklausa tādu klientu, uz arduino saver visu, ko vajag un iedod klientam shēmu, iekārtu un kodu. Tālāk tāds apkurnieks tikai lipina kopā un miers. Problēmas: projektētājs piegāja tam visam saskaņa ar prasībām: lēti un ātri. Viss OK. Kurinātājs vienkārši copy/paste, nivis organizē ražošanas kultūru. Par atsevišku samaksu un papildus ražošanas izdevumiem var organizēt labāku ražošanu (PCB, konektori utt), bet... Ko lai dara. Kā ir tā ir. Klientam vulgaris viss pofig: ka tik strādā.

PPS: Pēdējā laikā mani mēģina apspiest un neļauj kulturāli izpausties. Nākas taisīt visu no sērijas: "Just good enough". Reizēm tā ir pareiza pieeja, bet... Ir nianses...

----------


## Kodolskiltava

> Varētu oponēt. Labāk lai ražo kaut vai līkus risinājumus, nevis neko neražo. Ja ražo līkus, tad pēc 100 gadiem kaut ko ieācīsies.


 Nekā. Ja ražo un pērk sūdu, tad agrāk vai vēlāk sāksies problēmas (jo kā pats teici, klientam vulgaris pofig, ka tik strādā, bet nestrādā taču) un vajadzēs pirkt normālu risinājumu. Un tad pirmais risinājums būs ne tikai pazaudēts laiks, bet arī izniekoti pasaules resursi, ja tā piesienas sīkumiem. Šādi projekti ne tuvu nav tie, kurus vajadzētu saulītē celt, ja pameklē, Latvijā ir ļoti daudz kvalitatīvas elektronikas ražotāju.

----------


## JDat

Te der vecā, labā klasika; "Skopais maksā divreiz"
Tomēr, kur ir pireprasījums, tur būs arī piedāvājums, bet... Tas viss ir globāli filozfējams tieši tāpat kā Lodveida Zirgs Ideālā Vakumā.

Kas attiecas uz tēmu, tad userim strādā, bet gribās papildus fīčas... Es noteikti uzzīmētu shēmu un uzrakstītu savu kodu. Tur tak nav nekā sarežģitāka par dažiem relejiem un termosensoru. TFT? Nu tas arī pievingrojams priekš atsevišķiem pontiem.

----------

